# Sock in the food bowl...???



## JimmyDeKeys (May 28, 2021)

Hello, my cat is experiencing a behavior I'm not quite sure of and thought I would ask the community. I keep my cats (2) food bowls is in my laundry room and if there is a laundry basket there with my clothes in it, oftentimes when my cat finishes his meal he will go and get one of my socks from a laundry basket and put it in his food bowl when he is finished. He drops the sock next to the bowl then uses his paw to kick it in the bowl. Then he just walks away. Any ideas?


----------



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

This is interesting. Sometimes my cat would scratch the wall and floor near her food bowl, after eating, just like she does in the litter box, as if she was trying to cover the food plate. I observed this when I fed her canned tuna (that I stopped feeding her).


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

My cats do something similar after almost every meal. I used to have newspaper under their feed bowls but had to remove it as they were tearing it up trying to cover their food.

Its a natural instinct. Feral cats will cover their food once they are finished to hide any remnants of where they have been, and so other predators can't find their hard won meal. Same thing with your kitty, though he's gotten a little creative!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Your cat is covering his food bowl, as StanAndAlf says. It's a cute way to do it! I doubt that whether the sock is clean or not has anything to do with it.


----------



## klunick (Jul 22, 2020)

Gracie likes to put her felt mice (which we call her babies) into her water bowl. We joke that they didn't do what she wanted so she was water boarding them to get them to obey.


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

Yes definately going to say she is protecting her food and water like the others. My cat did the same and she also was taught to do it by a foster cat mother. It's very normal esp if they have been outside the home for any length of time or had to compete for food and water. I would leave clean cloths around and yes, they will always go in the water bowl. They don't have our finger dexterity, they do their best


----------

